# Parking at Al Maktoum International DWC



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

we will be flying to Sir Bani Yas Island on Monday with Rotana Jet departing from DWC. I couldn't find any useful information about the parking situation and rates at DWC. We live in DIFC and I am not sure if its better/cheaper to take a taxi or drive by ourselves and leave the car there for four days. 

Anybody knows the daily rates and parking availability at DWC?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um if DXB airport's rates are anything to go by, I think a taxi could be much cheaper.

Googled this BTW Dubai Al Maktoum DWC Airport Parking | DWC Onsite & Discount Airport Parking


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think it would be quicker to drive!
DWC is quite a long way out of Dubai and when you factor in the check-in time requirement before the flight - plus the time to exit the other end - probably quicker to drive!
Having said that - much more stylish going from Dubai to Abu Dhabi by plane!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

@Moe78: Thanks for the link but these are the prices for DXB (afaik there is no T3 at DWC).

@Stevesolar: We are flying to Sir Bani Yas Island not to Abu Dhabi  This is a ~4 hour drive + boat transfer. So the whole trip would take take around 5 hours by car and boat. The flight only takes 30 minutes.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> @Moe78: Thanks for the link but these are the prices for DXB (afaik there is no T3 at DWC).
> 
> @Stevesolar: We are flying to Sir Bani Yas Island not to Abu Dhabi  This is a ~4 hour drive + boat transfer. So the whole trip would take take around 5 hours by car and boat. The flight only takes 30 minutes.


Hi,
It must be posh - if the island has been knighted!
Have a great time!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Just got an answer from their FB team. The daily rate is 100AED. Will go by taxi then.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone used this recently?
Is the parking fee still the same? I need to park for just over 24 hours. The website still says "free parking".
Many thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Has anyone used this recently?
> Is the parking fee still the same? I need to park for just over 24 hours. The website still says "free parking".
> Many thanks


Hi,
Last time I used DWC - parked right outside the terminal for free (March).
Was the early flight to Doha - did not see the speed camera on link road from MBZ to DWC, in the dark - got caught for 800 AED fine!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I heard parking there is free.. again I might be wrong.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

our friend TWG paid for parking ! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/456666-dwc-airport-parking.html

Okay I guess I will take my chances. Will still be cheaper than taking a cab from abu dhabi.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Currently parking @ DWC is free for up to 3 days (previously was free no matter on the duration).


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I paid AED 2640 for 1-night overnight parking for our company aircraft last week. Bloody ripoff - costs me barely 10% of that to park in Ras Al Khaimah (and free car parking at RAK Airport too).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Currently parking @ DWC is free for up to 3 days (previously was free no matter on the duration).


thanks!



sm105 said:


> I paid AED 2640 for 1-night overnight parking for our company aircraft last week. Bloody ripoff - costs me barely 10% of that to park in Ras Al Khaimah (and free car parking at RAK Airport too).


show off!


----------

